# Window regulator replacement



## aponcin (Sep 18, 2004)

Anyone know where to find instructions on how to replace a power window regulator on a '95 Maxima? I've replaced these at least 4 times on different windows and am getting sick of the $200+ charge from the Nissan dealer. It is not covered in the Delmar repair manual. I can get the door panel off but after that it gets a little dicey. 

Symptoms I have is the window goes down but won't come back up. Motor runs but doesn't raise window. I'm assumming the cable on the regulator is broke or something.

Thanks.


----------



## aponcin (Sep 18, 2004)

Well it turns out the regulator is fine. I replaced it but it didn't help. Should I replace the window motor? Buy new or used?

Thanks


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

The motor is probably the cause. As far as tne new or used question, you could get one from a salvage yard dirt cheap, but you run into the problem of it's just as old as the one your replacing, so it may be on it's last leg itself. If you go with new you would have to pay more. I don't know what they cost, as I've never had to replace or price one, so new might actually be the way to go, or remanufactured, if you can find one.


----------



## aponcin (Sep 18, 2004)

More details on the symptoms. Loud noises and window doesn't raise at all. Window will lower but still the noises.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

aponcin said:


> More details on the symptoms. Loud noises and window doesn't raise at all. Window will lower but still the noises.


It's the motor then...


----------



## aponcin (Sep 18, 2004)

Thanks Watson.:cheers:


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

No problem, glad I could be of some help...


----------



## dfwgirl81 (Mar 22, 2004)

I've been having/ had the same problem with mine.
Replaced the regulator but its the motor thats not working ... but nissan wants like 250 for it.. (no way) i dont need the use of my passanger window. 
So i have two perfectly good regulators.


----------

